# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज

## anita

*इस सूत्र मैं हम कुछ प्रोग्रामिंग लैंग्वेज सिखाने की कोशिश करेंगे।
पहली प्रोग्रामिंग लैंग्वेज Java है 
**


*





सुचना 
ये सूत्र कंप्यूटर की भाषा पे आधारित है तो इस में काफी शब्द अंग्रेजी भाषा के प्रयोग किये जा सकते है
और इस सूत्र में ये  मान कर चला जा रहा है की आपको कंप्यूटर की जानकारी पहले से और थोडा बहुत 
कंप्यूटर की प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा का व्यवाहरिक ज्ञान है वो कोई सी भी हो

----------


## anita

*प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज*सबसे पहले हमे ये जानना है की आखिर ये प्रोग्रामिंग की भाषा क्या होती है, कैसी होती है 
क्या कंप्यूटर भी इंसानों जैसी भाषा को समझता है, ऐसे बहुत सारे सवाल हमारे दिमाग में आते है

----------


## anita

प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा वो भाषा होती है जिसको कंप्यूटर आदेशो को समझता है और उन आदेशो के अनुसार कार्य करता है यानि की वो हमारी भाषा को नहीं समझता है 

जिस तरह से इंसानों के बोलने वाली वाली भाषाओ का व्याकरण होता है उसी तरह से प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा का भी व्याकरण होता है और इसकी भाषा के नियम भी सीधे और सरल है 
इसके व्याकरण में बताया गया है की कौन कौन से शब्द इसमें प्रयोग होंगे और इस भाषा में आदेश किस तरह से लिखे जायेंगे

----------


## anita

ऐसी ही एक भाषा है Java जो की Object oriented language है यानि की कंप्यूटर की एक ऐसी भाषा जो हमारी ही जिन्दगी पे आधारित है 
Java एक उच्च स्तर (High Level) की भाषा है और हम java में कई तरह के प्रोग्राम बना सकते है जैसे कोई खेल, calculator या फिर कोई software भी 
इस भाषा में बनाया जा सकता है

----------


## anita

Java में  बहुत सारी विशेषताए है । उनमे से जो सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है वो है JVM ( जावा वर्चुअल मशीन ) जो Java को प्लेटफार्म से स्वतंत्र बनाता है । प्लेटफार्म स्वतंत्रता से यहाँ  तात्पर्य यह है की आप Java में लिखे किसी भी प्रोग्राम को आपकी कार , माइक्रोवेव और कंप्यूटर पर चला सकते है या फिर किसी भी operating system पे प्रोग्राम लिख कर, किसी  भी दुसरे operating system पे चला सकते है  अगर इन सभी में JVM  इन्सटाल्ड है तो ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> *इस सूत्र मैं हम कुछ प्रोग्रामिंग लैंग्वेज सिखाने की कोशिश करेंगे।
> पहली प्रोग्रामिंग लैंग्वेज Java है 
> **
> *
> 
> सुचना 
> ये सूत्र कंप्यूटर की भाषा पे आधारित है तो इस में काफी शब्द अंग्रेजी भाषा के प्रयोग किये जा सकते है
> और इस सूत्र में ये  मान कर चला जा रहा है की आपको कंप्यूटर की जानकारी पहले से और थोडा बहुत 
> कंप्यूटर की प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा का व्यवाहरिक ज्ञान है वो कोई सी भी हो


महोदया ,


 आप ने तो मेरे दिल की बात छीन  ली।  बहुत दिनों से जावा और php सीखने की इच्छा थी. आशा है आप जैसे नियमित अध्यापक के सानिध्य में मई भी कुछ सीख जाऊंगा। 


कृपया मुझ जैसे स्लो लर्नर को ध्यान में रखियेगा।

----------


## uttarakhandi

सीखना शुरू करने के लिए मुझे अपने कंप्यूटर में क्या क्या इनस्टॉल करना होगा 
..................................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

मैडम जी ,




शिष्य इंतजार में बैठे है और क्लास में शोर मचा रहे है ………  जल्दी से आइये और एक करारी सी डांट लगाइये

----------


## nirsha

एक शिष्य और शामिल हो गया ..............

----------


## uttarakhandi

स्वागत है निरशा जी ,आपका स्वागत है

----------


## anita

Java इनस्टॉल करने के लिए आपको उसे Oracle की website से download करना पड़ेगा

इस कड़ी का प्रयोग करे अपने Operating System के अनुसार सही फाइल का चुनाव करे 

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...s-2133151.html

----------


## uttarakhandi

जी ,


अब आगे  ।

----------


## nirsha

> स्वागत है निरशा जी ,आपका स्वागत है


धन्यवाद मित्र ...........

----------


## anita

इंस्टालेशन पूरा होने के बाद आप इसे Command Prompt पे जा कर check कर सकते है 
command Prompt पे जाइये और वहा पे javac  लिखे Enter को दबाइए 
गर आपको नीचे दिए गए चित्र जैसा देखने को मिलता है तो इंस्टालेशन सही से हो चूका है और 
अब आप जावा का प्रयोग करके अपने प्रोग्राम बना सकते है

----------


## nirsha

> Java इनस्टॉल करने के लिए आपको उसे Oracle की website से download करना पड़ेगा
> 
> इस कड़ी का प्रयोग करे अपने Operating System के अनुसार सही फाइल का चुनाव करे 
> 
> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...s-2133151.html


डाऊनलोड पर लगा दी है स्पीड कम है लगता है , काफी समय लगेगा ...............

----------


## nirsha

> इंस्टालेशन पूरा होने के बाद आप इसे Command Prompt पे जा कर check कर सकते है 
> command Prompt पे जाइये और वहा पे javac  लिखे Enter को दबाइए 
> गर आपको नीचे दिए गए चित्र जैसा देखने को मिलता है तो इंस्टालेशन सही से हो चूका है और 
> अब आप जावा का प्रयोग करके अपने प्रोग्राम बना सकते है 
> 
> 
> Attachment 904031


अनीता जी , चित्र नहीं दिख रहा ये लिख के आ रहा 
Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी , चित्र नहीं दिख रहा ये लिख के आ रहा 
> Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator



क्या अब दिख रहा है ?

----------


## nirsha

> क्या अब दिख रहा है ?


हाँ अब दिख रहा है , ये क्या dos पर चलेगा .........?? तब तो आपको मेरे लिए ज्यादा मेहनत करनी होगी

----------


## anita

> हाँ अब दिख रहा है , ये क्या dos पर चलेगा .........?? तब तो आपको मेरे लिए ज्यादा मेहनत करनी होगी



नहीं ये किसी भी Operating System पे चलेगा 
पर मैं Windows के अनुसार ही बता पाऊँगी पर 
java के code में कोई अंतर नहीं  है

----------


## nirsha

> नहीं ये किसी भी Operating System पे चलेगा 
> पर मैं Windows के अनुसार ही बता पाऊँगी पर 
> java के code में कोई अंतर नहीं  है


ठीक है ......:)

----------


## anita

java के विषय में जानने योग्य बात ये है की ये एक Object Oriented Language है 

Object Oriented Language का मतलब है 

ये दुनिया अलग अलग तरह की वस्तुयों से भरी पड़ी है, जैसे कुर्सी, मेज, पेन,पेन्सिल, कार, किताबे यहाँ तक की हम इन्सान भी 

एक तरह की वस्तुयों के संग्रह को क्लास कहते है 
जैसे कुर्सी, मेज एक Furniture Class के अंतर्गत आते है 

कार, ट्रक, बस, ट्रेन, स्कूटर Vehicle Class में आते है

----------


## anita

Java किस तरह से काम करती है 

एक प्रोग्रामर के नजरिये से 
Java का Source Code को Compiler byte Code यानि की machine की भाषा में बदलता है 

एक user के नज़रिए से 

Byte Code को JVM Computer पे चलाती है

----------


## Jon Snow

साधु साधु बहोत खूब एक कार्य संपन्न हुआ अब दूजे की प्रतीक्षा है आशा है बाकी सो कॉल्ड महारथियों के द्वारा निर्मित सूत्रो की तरह यह ठंडे बस्ते मे नहीं जाएगा

----------


## anita

> साधु साधु बहोत खूब एक कार्य संपन्न हुआ अब दूजे की प्रतीक्षा है आशा है बाकी सो कॉल्ड महारथियों के द्वारा निर्मित सूत्रो की तरह यह ठंडे बस्ते मे नहीं जाएगा


धन्यवाद जितनी जानकारी है उतना बता दिया जायेगा 

इसमें हम Core Java को समेटेंगे

----------


## Jon Snow

तो कितनी जानकारी है आपको सर्व प्रथम यह बता दे देवी ताकि निराशा न हाथ लगे निरशा जी को

----------


## anita

> तो कितनी जानकारी है आपको सर्व प्रथम यह बता दे देवी ताकि निराशा न हाथ लगे निरशा जी को


Core Java, JDBC, Applet, Servelts , 
ज्यादा हाथ पैर चलाये मैंने तो JSP


फिर उसके बाद .net C# ASP.net, Java Script SQL Server के साथ 

बस इतना ही आता है मुझे

----------


## Jon Snow

मतलब दस कोर्स सिखाएँगी आप यही तय रहा फिर बाकी के कब शुरू करेंगे आप

----------


## anita

> मतलब दस कोर्स सिखाएँगी आप यही तय रहा फिर बाकी के कब शुरू करेंगे आप


C, C++ भी पढ़ा सकती हु और Visual Basic ६.० भी 

हो जायेंगे सब जल्दी ही

----------


## Jon Snow

तो कुल मिलकर 13 विषय पढ़ाएंगे आप हम भी सीखने को आतुर है जल्द ही आगे बढ़ाए कोर्स

----------


## Jon Snow

class आगे बढ़ाए

----------


## anita

*अब हमे समझेंगे  Object Oriented programming के Concept*

----------


## anita

किसी भी ऑब्जेक्ट ओरिएंटेड लैंग्वेज का मूलभूत विचार है की किसी भी समस्या का समाधान प्राप्त करना है तो उसके समस्या के data और उस data पे होने वाले ऑपरेशन को एक साथ करके उन्हें एक unit के तौर पे कर लिया जाता है और इसे ही Object कहा जाता है 

जावा में एक ऑब्जेक्ट के Data पे काम करने वाले ऑपरेशन को Method कहते है 
यहाँ पे गौर करने वाली बात ये है की हम उस ऑब्जेक्ट में बनाये गए  method की सहायता से ही Object के data को पढ़ सकते है

----------


## anita

यहाँ पे ये ध्यान रखने वाली बात ये है की ये ही वो method होता है जिस से उस object के data को पढ़ा जा सकता है और हा हम इस object के डाटा को किसी भी तरीके से सीधे सीधे कोई प्रक्रिया करके नहीं बदल सकते है 
क्योकि वो Hidden है और इसलिए ही वो किसी भी  अचानक होने परिवर्तन से सुरक्षित रहता है 

data और इस data का प्रयोग कर सकने वाले Operation या function का एक साथ एक ही यूनिट में होना Encapsulation कह लाता है 

और data का इस तरह से hidden रहना Data Hiding कह लाता है और ये दोनों Encapsulation और Data Hiding मूल तथ्य है ऑब्जेक्ट ओरिएंटेड प्रोग्रामिंग के

----------


## uttarakhandi

एक उपयोगी सूत्र की असामयिक मृत्यु

----------


## anita

> एक उपयोगी सूत्र की असामयिक मृत्यु



नहीं जी आपको आज अपडेट मिल जायेगा 
पर सूत्र थोडा धीमा ही चलेगा क्योकि यहाँ हिंदी में सब कुछ मुझे खुद लिखना पड़ रहा है

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 1: Setting up Java on your computer

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 2: First Program

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 3: More Explanation and Errors

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 4: Variables and Int datatype

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 5: More on Int and String Variable

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 6: Operators

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 7: More On Operat

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 9: Boolean and Logical operators

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 10: More on Logical Operators

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 10b: If Control Statement

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 11: For Control Statement

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 12: While Do-While Control Statement

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 13: Break Command

----------


## UnKnown

हे भूतपूर्व तकनीकी महामाहिम आपकी मेहनत  जानकारी लाजवाब है परंतु यही कार्य एक अलग सूत्र का निर्माण कर के किया  होता तो बहोत ही अच्छा होता 

सूत्रधार को अपनी तरह से सूत्र आगे बढ़ाने देना चाहिए था , धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 14: Switch-Case Control Statement

----------


## anita

> हे भूतपूर्व तकनीकी महामाहिम आपकी मेहनत  जानकारी लाजवाब है परंतु यही कार्य एक अलग सूत्र का निर्माण कर के किया  होता तो बहोत ही अच्छा होता 
> 
> सूत्रधार को अपनी तरह से सूत्र आगे बढ़ाने देना चाहिए था , धन्यवाद



कोई नहीं मित्र, उद्देश्य सिर्फ ये है की सदस्यों को कुछ सीखने के लिए मिल जाये 

मनोज जी का भी ये ही प्रयास है 


धन्यवाद मनोज जी 

स्वागत है आपका

----------


## manojdjoshi

> हे भूतपूर्व तकनीकी महामाहिम आपकी मेहनत  जानकारी लाजवाब है परंतु यही कार्य एक अलग सूत्र का निर्माण कर के किया  होता तो बहोत ही अच्छा होता 
> 
> सूत्रधार को अपनी तरह से सूत्र आगे बढ़ाने देना चाहिए था , धन्यवाद


मेंने तो केवल प्रशाशक महोदया के मेहनत बचाने के उदेश्य से पोस्ट की हे 
और में आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हु आप को मेरे लिए नया account खोलने की जहमत करनी पड़ी

----------


## anita

> मेंने तो केवल प्रशाशक महोदया के मेहनत बचाने के उदेश्य से पोस्ट की हे 
> और में आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हु आप को मेरे लिए नया account खोलने की जहमत उठानी पड़ी


कोई नहीं मनोज जी 
उद्देश्य सिर्फ सदस्यों को कुछ सिखने के लिए मिल जाये 
अब आप मदद करे या मैं या कोई और 
उद्देश्य की पूर्ति होनी चाहिए 

आप प्रविष्टि करते रहे 

आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कोई नहीं मित्र, उद्देश्य सिर्फ ये है की सदस्यों को कुछ सीखने के लिए मिल जाये 
> 
> मनोज जी का भी ये ही प्रयास है 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद मनोज जी 
> 
> स्वागत है आपका


आभार महोतरमा

----------


## anita

> आभार महोतरमा


आप और विडियो डाल दीजिये 
अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 15: Class

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 16: Methods

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 17: Method Overloading

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 18: Command Line Arguments

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 19: Introduction to Arrays

----------


## manojdjoshi

Virtual Box (Hindi)

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 20: Array and Memory address explanation

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 21: More on Arrays

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 22: Constructors

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 23:more on Constructors

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 24. : Inheritance

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 25 : Super

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 26 a : Packages

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 26 b : Packages Contd.

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 27 : Access Specifiers

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 28 : Access Specifiers in Packages

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 29 : Interface

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 30 : Exception Handling

----------


## nirsha

धन्यवाद मनोज जी , पूरी सिरीज़ के लिए ......एक बात और बताएं , इस फिल्म मे जो कुछ भी वो बता रहे हैं अगर उन्हे पढ़ना चाहे तो मुश्किल हो रही है समझने मे , धुंधला सा जा रहा है क्या उसे क्लीयर देखने का कोई तरीका है और पम के जवाब के लिए भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> धन्यवाद मनोज जी , पूरी सिरीज़ के लिए ......एक बात और बताएं , इस फिल्म मे जो कुछ भी वो बता रहे हैं अगर उन्हे पढ़ना चाहे तो मुश्किल हो रही है समझने मे , धुंधला सा जा रहा है क्या उसे क्लीयर देखने का कोई तरीका है और पम के जवाब के लिए भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


यू ट्युब setting * के आइकॉन पर क्लिक करके क्वालिटी को बढाइये

----------


## nirsha

> यू ट्युब setting * के आइकॉन पर क्लिक करके क्वालिटी को बढाइये


धन्यवाद मनोज जी , ये तो मुझे मालूम ही नहीं था

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 31 : Exception Handling Contd.

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 32 : User Defined Exceptions

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in HIndi 33: Thread

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 34 : More on Threads

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 35 A : Thread Programming

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 35 B: Thread Programming Contd.

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 35 C: Thread Programming Contd.

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 36: Enumeration

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 37: Abstract Class and instanceof

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 38: Type Casting

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 39 : Generics

----------


## manojdjoshi

Learn Java in Hindi 40 : Two Type Variables in Generics

----------


## UnKnown

> कोई नहीं मित्र, उद्देश्य सिर्फ ये है की सदस्यों को कुछ सीखने के लिए मिल जाये 
> 
> मनोज जी का भी ये ही प्रयास है 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद मनोज जी 
> 
> स्वागत है आपका





> मेंने तो केवल प्रशाशक महोदया के मेहनत बचाने के उदेश्य से पोस्ट की हे 
> और में आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हु आप को मेरे लिए नया account खोलने की जहमत करनी पड़ी





> कोई नहीं मनोज जी 
> उद्देश्य सिर्फ सदस्यों को कुछ सिखने के लिए मिल जाये 
> अब आप मदद करे या मैं या कोई और 
> उद्देश्य की पूर्ति होनी चाहिए 
> 
> आप प्रविष्टि करते रहे 
> 
> आपका धन्यवाद





> आभार महोतरमा





> आप और विडियो डाल दीजिये 
> अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है



ओ हो हो विनम्रता देखते है बन रही है दोनों की 

अत्यंत सरल बात कही गई थी 

पर बेवकूफ़ों की तरह प्रतिक्रियाए दी है 

और रही अनीता तुम्हारी बात तो विफल चेष्टा की हमने तुम्हें औरों से अलग समझने की समय व्यर्थ किया हमने हमारा फिर से एक बार 

खेद एवं आभार

----------


## manojdjoshi

> ओ हो हो विनम्रता देखते है बन रही है दोनों की 
> 
> अत्यंत सरल बात कही गई थी 
> 
> पर बेवकूफ़ों की तरह प्रतिक्रियाए दी है 
> 
> और रही अनीता तुम्हारी बात तो विफल चेष्टा की हमने तुम्हें औरों से अलग समझने की समय व्यर्थ किया हमने हमारा फिर से एक बार 
> 
> खेद एवं आभार


भाई आप बहुत ही समझदार हे हम तो बुडबक हे कृपया अपनी रियल id से प्रतिक्रिया देंगे तो महरबानी होगी

----------

